# NW meet up going to Donnington



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be heading down the M6 from Junc 27 for the Donnington trip on the Sunday 2 of us already meeting up en route. If you would like to join us let me know ASAP. Cheers.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

3 or 4 of us meeting up so far. Come on theres just got to be more coming down the M6 on Sunday morning. :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you included me Les?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Have you included me Les?


Ok mate will need to co-ordinate a meeting place will let you know ASAP. At what junc will you hit the M6?


----------



## Al White (Jan 24, 2007)

hi, we'll be coming along the M54 from North Wales onto the M6 toll near Cannock then onto M42/A42.

Happy to meet up somewhere if a location can be suggested in this part of your route.

If so, what time & where?

Ta


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> Have you included me Les?


I thought you where going Saturday :? :? :?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

OOps misread your first post


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Godzilla said:


> OOps misread your first post


Easily done


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davidg said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > Have you included me Les?
> ...


Nooooooooo Sunday Dave


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Morning les

dont know which way you are going but you could always meet us at corley services on route to the big meet point at leicster forest east 
fraser


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> Morning les
> 
> dont know which way you are going but you could always meet us at corley services on route to the big meet point at leicster forest east
> fraser


According to Route Planner we will leave the M6 at Junc 15 onto the A500 so that would be quite a bit north of you as Corley services is between junc 3 and 4. :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi all 
Hope this works. Here s link to the route on Route planner.
http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/planne ... ts.jsp#map
Type in BL66TA as start point then end DE74 2RP for the Route I expect to take. Will you suggest a meeting point preferably at the servivces along the M6 between junc 27 and Junc 15 I expect to hit the M6 at junc 27 at approx 8-15am and expect to reach donington at approx 10am ish
I dont think I will go the M61 M60 M62 route but could do if anybody wants to meet along there as per the Route planner map. Let me know ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Hi Les. Knutsford services would suit me,just after Junc 19 me thinks?
any chance of a slightly earlier start . just incase the weather is unkind
to us..diversions,accidents,etc

Cheers
Pete.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> Hi Les. Knutsford services would suit me,just after Junc 19 me thinks?
> any chance of a slightly earlier start . just incase the weather is unkind
> to us..diversions,accidents,etc
> 
> ...


Can do just waiting for others to get back to me. I can set off say 
7-30am getting to Nutsford services around 8 to-8-15am ish hows that?


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Yep,that sounds just fine......Pete


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> Yep,that sounds just fine......Pete


OK will put a post up no later than say Friday. 
Please all those who want to join us on the Sunday am let me know ASAP so I can post the times and pick up points along the way.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Alrite Les,

I'm going out in Liverpool on saturday night, so I don't know what time to set out on sunday morning. I'll be coming from Warrington Junction 21 off the M6 on sunday, how long does the journey take? I think getting on the M6 for me at 8.30am is plenty of time.

How many miles how long does it say it will take? We are leaving sunday morning so they're will be NO traffic. I'll drive on my own if need be. It's not a problem.

Scotty


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Scotty,
I estimate I should be at junc 21 at around 8am. it maybe Sunday morning but as we near Donington we may well hit traffic . Also Sunday mornings are often used to close motorway lanes to undertake works so reducing speeds and even causing traffic hold ups. I think we really need to be at Donington for 10am hence my time scale.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll probably leave out at 8.45am. So you lot go on without me 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> Yep,that sounds just fine......Pete


Right Pete. I will meet you at Knutsford services Sunday am around 8 to 8-15am Sunday all being well. I will PM you my mobile number now in case things change. Anybody else joining us be quick.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

les said:


> Roadhog said:
> 
> 
> > Yep,that sounds just fine......Pete
> ...


OK Les, will do same. Fingers crossed The Sun God will look kindly
upon us.
Cheers
Pete


----------

